# Need a drywall gun recomendation.



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I was using a larger Dewalt gun, but the trigger went wonky so I ran to the local hardware store and picked up a Makita 4000. I was going to get the Dealt, but it was the 4,000 RPM model which from what I've read is a bit weak and slow. The Makita is 4,000 RPM as well but was 20 bucks less.

I hate this thing. It feels like I am pushing the screws in instead of it screwing them in. Do the RPM's make that much difference? Also, it won't put any screws into any wood that is even the tiniest amount knotty or hard. The screws just strip, or stop.

Hence, my question. Should I just go ahead and get a bigger Dewalt again? Any other guns worth looking at. I do like the light on the Makita.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm kinda out of the loop with quantity hanging but most hangers I've seen use Dewalts. We used to call Makitas ''screamers''. But Makitas worked better on metal than wood for sure.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I'm kinda out of the loop with quantity hanging but most hangers I've seen use Dewalts. We used to call Makitas ''screamers''. But Makitas worked better on metal than wood for sure.


I love my de Walt for hanging rock on wood... But I used a Black and Decker on the metal studs also I use a Milwaukee for plywood and back screwing floors.


It would be nice to see a variable speed screw gun that fits comfortably in the hand and works good for all.


And if anyone comes on here and says Festool I'm going to put glue on your keyboard!!!!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Festool... :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well they make the gear drywall sander so they might make the best drywall screw gun.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

What about the hilti cordless? I've heard really good things about it and am leaning towards picking one up for a large boarding job I have coming up.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

NCMCarpentry said:


> What about the hilti cordless? I've heard really good things about it and am leaning towards picking one up for a large boarding job I have coming up.


The hilti guns are good, though I only have the corded. If it's a big job, plan to go with collated. But be prepared for the cost of the screws. With Hilti, the cost of consumables can be significant.

Couple of existing threads on C.T. about collated guns.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a PC which I'm very happy with. No complaints.

I've even used it to screw down PT decking with 3" screws: fast and powerful


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> I have a PC which I'm very happy with. No complaints.
> 
> I've even used it to screw down PT decking with 3" screws: fast and powerful



I also have a PC that I've had forever, no issues. I mostly see Dewalt used around here.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hilti corded


----------



## DumbSalesman (Jul 28, 2014)

take a look at Dewalt's 
DW255(5300rpm 6.0amp)
DW252(4000rpm 6.0amp)
DW272(4000rpm 6.3amp)
Had a lot of broken (less than a year in use) makita 4000 returned. Don't get many Dewalts that come back.
There are others that are good, I'm just a little more familiar with Dewalt.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

Just for kicks spend a hundred dollars on the Senco collated screwgun. I did and wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Festool... :whistling





Glue is on it's way


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I use Hilti corded.
High RPM for metal studs, low RPM for wood studs.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

NCMCarpentry said:


> What about the hilti cordless? I've heard really good things about it and am leaning towards picking one up for a large boarding job I have coming up.


i had one till it got stolen. decent gun, lost of power but i never used it to hang more than 30 sheets a day. under that, it worked great and it was all on 20g metal stud.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

we all use dewalt, its a heavy duty gun and will last a long time. the cone has more adjustment than others to really dial in that dimple. i also have a hilti 4500 and its much lighter, i use it mostly when im hanging lids all day.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Hilti's were good back in the day............Then they redesigned them

Maybe they are good again ??


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have several dewalts, I'm not sure the model numbers, but I have 2 different models. The good ones have a silver cone, and the slow ones have a black cone.


----------



## hiredgun (Jul 30, 2014)

the dewalt dw255 is what i have relied on for years. it is the best and cheapest dewalt drywall gun available at lowes here in michigan. they can also be ordered wirh 50ft cords and will accommodate a superdrive head for coalated screws and they are bad ass.


----------



## Tiger BM (Jul 31, 2014)

Hilti drywall gun is the best


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

All the companies I've worked for have dewalts so I have never used anything to compare. but the dewalts are tough. I've seem them run all day every day, fall off scaffolding and rarley see one fail. if I was to buy one it would be dewalt,


----------

